# Hiding places for fry



## LariM78 (Nov 2, 2010)

I have two pregnant swordtails, which are in a quarantine tank with another female and a male sword tail. I'm useless at guessing when the pregnant females are due to drop so What i want to do is move the male and non pregnant female to the big tank and leave the pregnant females in the quarantine tank until they drop their fry and then move them to the big tank.

At the moment there are a couple of plastic plants in there but nothing of note for them to hide in. What can I put in the tank for the fry to hide in? The tank is only 30l/8g so the fry will still be in danger from the mother so I want a place for them to hide before I can move the adults out.

Any ideas?*c/p*


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

The best hiding place for livebearers is floating plants. They provide both shelter and food (lots of little animals grow on plants).


----------



## JenlovesFish (Apr 29, 2011)

Try this live plant it works for my fry 
Guppy grass aka Najas guadalupensis


----------



## LariM78 (Nov 2, 2010)

Thanks for feedback. I googled that plant you mentioned and got a picture of it. It looks like something that will help. Does it just float in the water or does it have to be anchored to something? I can't say that I've seen anything like that at any of the fish stores I go to but I'll look again. What are the plant's lighting and nutrition requirements?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

You can float it if ya want.


----------



## JenlovesFish (Apr 29, 2011)

LariM78 said:


> Thanks for feedback. I googled that plant you mentioned and got a picture of it. It looks like something that will help. Does it just float in the water or does it have to be anchored to something? I can't say that I've seen anything like that at any of the fish stores I go to but I'll look again. What are the plant's lighting and nutrition requirements?


It a very easy plant to keep. It a floating plant and here some info on it... 
PlantGeek.net - Najas guadalupensis


----------



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

I float some wisteria in the tank, along with the planted wisteria. Lots of hiding places for fry


----------

